
Show HN: SameVideos – Find Copies of a YouTube Video - marc_abonce
https://samevideos.com/
======
marc_abonce
Hi, I'm the author of SameVideos.

SameVideos is a search engine that helps you find copies of a YouTube video.
You just paste the URL of a video and you should get a list of near-duplicated
videos sorted by similarity. So basically, this is like TinEye or Google
Images but for videos.

As far as I know, this is the only free to use, real-time(ish) reverse video
search engine on the web right now.

Obviously I haven't crawled all of YouTube and the duplicate detector's
accuracy could still improve A LOT. However, I think this still shows that you
don't need a million dollars to run a project of this scope. In fact, the
whole thing is currently running in a $5/mo VPS (I hope it doesn't break ).

If you have any questions, feedback, or reasons this sucks, please post them
and I'll try to answer to all of them.

